# Goodbye Momo



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

My hamster Momo died last night and I can't stop crying! I had to fight back tears even as I was digging his grave. He was active up until yesterday where he decided to just sleep, then he never woke up.

I'm going to miss him greatly!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your buddy Momo 

Hugs ((()))


----------



## Morguex (Oct 24, 2013)

Awwwwww so sorry to hear about Momo.

It'll get better.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Thank you, I know it gets better. It's when I stop feeling like this when a pet dies is the day when I stop owning pets.


----------



## Morguex (Oct 24, 2013)

Np Kinetic, hang in there


----------

